# blood in poop



## stevek (Jul 28, 2013)

Just curious if anyone ever encountered blood in chicks poop. I noticed it on the 7 day old maran twice in one 4 hour period. I cleaned her up and dried the whole area. She is now 10 days and have not had it re-occur. The only thing now is, she seems to be having a dickens of a time pooping. She squawks loudly before dropping her load. She does seem a bit slower to get around than the other 17 in the brooder with her. Yes, I'm adding electrolytes to their water.....anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop the electrolytes, they are not needed for anything but stress or dehydration.

It either sounds constipated or has GI issues that are caused by a physical problem. 

If you want to treat for constipation you can mix molasses in water until it looks like a weak tea. Try to make certain no other birds have access or you might have a real mess on your hands.


----------



## stevek (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Robin416! I got the visual on "a real mess" with the others!!!


----------

